# Opus X Belicoso X3 Cigar Review - Whoa nelly



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Blown away by this little beauty. I couldn't believe the blast off when I lit it. The taste was phenominal. Pepper and almost cocoa? Huge hit in th...

Read the full review here: Opus X Belicoso X3 Cigar Review - Whoa nelly


----------

